# Beef Ribs



## TheCook (Jun 10, 2007)

I was watching JB's beef ribs video on youtube.  Man those look good.  I've never had beef ribs, are they any good compared to pork?  Do you cook em any different?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

I season mine like I would steak...and cook like Pork ribs..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, they are much different than pork. They taste like beef!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 10, 2007)

Good beef ribs are a real blessing..but it hard to find good ones in most places.  If you got good ones you can just cooke em like a bone in steak where the steak is missing. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

I was thinking....sorry to jack the thread some but....ox tails I think they would go well on the smoker..


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 10, 2007)

Well back from where I come from po white trash was not allowed to eat oxtails for some reason..so I aint never ate any but I seen folks cooking them on TV and they do look good. The old Frugal Prevert was into em purty heavy on his show.  I would think that old tail would be purty muscular. I beat it be mo betta to make ox tail soup out of it. Or you could grill it for a while and break out the infamous New Yawk crutch...aka..shudder..tinfoil and a can of Campbells beef broth.  Then just cook it till it dies and gives up.  That should work. Just guessing of course.  Thataway you could just eat the meat and chunk out the soup. Smart thinning Senor Quicks Draw

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

My grandparents used to make oxtail soup...back when they were cheap (the oxtails not my grandparents...) ...now that are a tad pricey....and as far as the old TEXUS crutch...this Yankee only use foil to rest my meat..  
I'm thinking I'm going to give them a whirl some day...Hell I'll smoke just about anything....Seems like those tough muscualr "cuts" of meat respond best to the low and slow...and them tails look to be pretty fatty...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

Very tasty, but not as meaty. Plan on cooking twice as much as opposed to pork, in my opinion.


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I was thinking....sorry to jack the thread some but....ox tails I think they would go well on the smoker..


Ox tail is good stuff... Jerk seasoning works well.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

Back to beef ribs. Buy a whole bone in rib roast, trim it Youself & leave as much meatby the bone as like.. Boy & they don't take any longer to cook by weight than pork ribs. Just make sure you get at least 1\2 inch of pullback on the small end of the bones


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 11, 2007)

*Beef?*

Find a Restaurant Depot.  They have LARGE Beef Ribs.  Comes in a package with 4 racks.  Lots of meat and VERY good.
Think I'll get some today.
Thanks.  Now I'm hungry for Beef!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## TheCook (Jun 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Back to beef ribs. Buy a whole bone in rib roast, trim it Youself & leave as much meatby the bone as like.. Boy & they don't take any longer to cook by weight than pork ribs. Just make sure you get at least 1\2 inch of pullback on the small end of the bones



Thanks JB


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> I was watching JB's beef ribs video on youtube.  Man those look good.  I've never had beef ribs, are they any good compared to pork?  Do you cook em any different?



Here's an older post of my ribs showing the meat pullback on the small end of the bones

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7699


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Beef?*

Well thanks for that hot tip on where to find the good beef ribs. They opened one of them Restaurant Depots up on the E. edge of Big D and a purty cowgirl from Jouston invited me to go take the tour with her a few weeks ago.  Shoulda went..kick kick

bigwheel




			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Find a Restaurant Depot.  They have LARGE Beef Ribs.  Comes in a package with 4 racks.  Lots of meat and VERY good.
> Think I'll get some today.
> Thanks.  Now I'm hungry for Beef!!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 11, 2007)

Great advice 007.  Would insist that whole ribeye be at least Choice grade and think you could make some beautiful music with em.  That is always how I handle a whole ribeye..cut out the ribs and slice the meat into boneless steaks.  A real butcher be glad to do it for you too..if anybody knew where to find a real butcher these days.  I used to wear Winn Dixie plumb out when then thangs went on sale for 2.99.  I sure do miss that store. They would not allow a piece of Select grade meat to enter the door.  Now gonna have to disagree with on that bone drawing back bizness. In Texas..if you get that meat to draw back hardly at all from the ends of the bone...they gonna think you a yankee amateur If they propaly cooked they should not draw back any.  How much the meat draws back from the end bones is a function of of how hot and fast they was cooked..not the level of doneness of the meat.  If you cook it too fast that meat climb up that bone to a maximum and form itself into a hard ball of meat of which it hard to chew.  Works the same way on pig bones.  Just my .02 of course. 

bigwheel




			
				007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Back to beef ribs. Buy a whole bone in rib roast, trim it Youself & leave as much meatby the bone as like.. Boy & they don't take any longer to cook by weight than pork ribs. Just make sure you get at least 1\2 inch of pullback on the small end of the bones


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 12, 2007)

*Bones*

BigWheel Man.
I guess I need to come over and see you smoke ribs (pig or beef) where the meat doesn't pull back a little from the bones when it is done and tender.
Ain't seen that in 20 years of smoking, either Low and Slow or Hot and Fast.
Sure wish you could show us some pics from start to finish of BB's where the meat is not pulling back from the bones a little.
Awaiting food porn.
I did these Beef Ribs last night.  Bones showing and meat was like BUTTA!!!!!!
http://www.kickassbbq.com/IMG_2007.JPG
Smoke On!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 12, 2007)

Well click on this link and look in the lower right corner. That show you some spares close to being cooked just right. He got a slight amount of pullback from one bone but aint nobody perfect. Total key is keeping them at the right temp. Too hot and the meat climbs the bone. BB's is yup food. I dont mess with that. 

http://texasbbqrub.com/

bigwheel


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 13, 2007)

*Handle*

They sure do look good.  After 20 years, mine ain't too bad either.  But, I do like the bones to be exposed a little on ALL of my ribs.
*They make GREAT handles!!!!!!*
Have a GREAT day and:
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well click on this link and look in the lower right corner. That show you some spares close to being cooked just right. He got a slight amount of pullback from one bone but aint nobody perfect. Total key is keeping them at the right temp. Too hot and the meat climbs the bone. BB's is yup food. I dont mess with that.
> 
> http://texasbbqrub.com/
> 
> bigwheel



BW I gotta be perfectly honest with you.  Those ribs look very very dry to my eyes.  That is not meant as any disrepect towards Bill Cannon either. I'd rather have some pulled back moist ribs, versus "properly" cooked non pulled back dry ribs.  Pull back is gonna happen, it's normal as the fat renders and the collagen breaks down and the meat shrinks.  Yes higher heat faster cooks will give you more pull back but pull back does not mean they're improperly cooked.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 13, 2007)

*Larry*

I got your back on tha one Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!

But then, H$$$ I don't know Jack Didley about anything, especially smokin' meat.

PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Larry*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> I got your back on tha one Larry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!!!
> 
> But then, H$$$ I don't know Jack Didley about anything, especially smokin' meat.
> ...



None of us know anything about BBQ or anything else for that matter, Ed!  The only people that know anything, especially how to cook BBQ the right way is the Texans, we should all know that by now!  :roll:  We're all doing it wrong!


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 13, 2007)

*Texans?*

Texas?  Where the Heck is that?  
Smoke On!!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Texans?*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> Texas?  Where the Heck is that?
> Smoke On!!!!!



Small part of Mexico!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2007)

Well..I learnt a long time ago that there are two real distinct types of bbq folks. There are some who really want to improve the finished product...and there is some who are looking for affirmatiion of their prowness. I had yall pegged as the former when obviously there is some who is of the latter.  Kindly excuse my ignorance for getting cornfused.

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Beef rib cook:
http://www.ncre.biz/DATsBBQ/Cooklogs/be ... 32107.html
They pulled back, but they were good. At a buck a pound, hard to go wrong.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok..if we can cure that pulling back problemo everything should be good to go Actually I dont eat much smoked meat myself. I am a raw vegan at heart so to speak.  So the best thang to do is dont listen to me  

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 14, 2007)

Dat,
Did you know that rack of ribs was giving you one of these. [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 14, 2007)

*Bones*

The Dat Meister.
Man, those look really good.  I wonder how much better they would have tasted without the bones showing?
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well..I learnt a long time ago that there are two real distinct types of bbq folks. There are some who really want to improve the finished product...and there is some who are looking for affirmatiion of their prowness. I had yall pegged as the former when obviously there is some who is of the latter.  Kindly excuse my ignorance for getting cornfused.
> 
> bigwheel



Well I learnt a long time ago too, that opinions are like assholes, everyone has one!  I also learnt that some assholes have opinions!  Well.....I have had you pegged as the latter from the beginnin'!  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Ok..if we can cure that pulling back problemo everything should be good to go Actually I dont eat much smoked meat myself. I am a raw vegan at heart so to speak.  *So the best thang to do is dont listen to me*
> 
> bigwheel



Actually people can learn alot by listening to you!  As long as they do the opposite, they'll be fine!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Bones*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> The Dat Meister.
> Man, those look really good.  I wonder how much better they would have tasted without the bones showing?
> PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!!!



They were over trimmed to begin with. But the price was right 8)


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 14, 2007)

*Arsehole?*

LARRY!!!!!
I want to be the Arsehole.  Please??????
It's just my nature.  
Everyone have a GREAT day and:
Smoke On!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 14, 2007)

Well you a purty smart feller to figger that one out so quickly. Sure you aint from Texas?

bigwheel




			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well you a purty smart feller to figger that one out so quickly. Sure you aint from Texas?
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I'm mighty sure!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 14, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Beef rib cook:
> http://www.ncre.biz/DATsBBQ/Cooklogs/be ... 32107.html
> They pulled back, but they were good. At a buck a pound, hard to go wrong.



Dats, the five rubs, were they for different ribs or part of a five rub rub?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I was the test rat for 5 variations of the same rub. Just had them laid out with the thought of which one looked the prettiest next the ribs. 

The "finger" was a single they hid under the others. It's in the behind the main slab by itself.


----------

